# Sticky  My new restoration project



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I been out of the restoration scene since selling my '67 hard top a few years back.
I picked this up last month and excited to jump back in.
The car is original Tyrol Blue/ Parchment, YS 400, factory A/C, Auto.
The car needs a ton of new sheet metal, full floor, full trunk, full quarters, tail lamp panel and outer wheel wells.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Removed the engine and trans, front sheet metal and doors
Dashboard, wiring and all factory AC components
Pretty basic stuff, took a few hours


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like a great car to restore. You've got a good start on it. Thanks for keeping us up to date with pics, appreciate it.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Disassembled and removed all the engine accessories.
Removed the intake manifold, water pump, timing chain cover.
I wire brushed the entire engine by hand and removed the old flaking paint
Repainted engine, intake manifold, bought new timing cover. 
Installed new gasket set on valley cover, intake, exhaust, timing cover, valve covers, water pump. Spent over $1500 on odds and ends parts


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Using Ram Air exhaust manifolds again
Date coded Alternator with resistors and capacitors
Date coded belts
Vintage NOS spark plugs
Upper pulley zinc plated like original


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

It took a long month with sourcing the correct parts, wrong parts shipped and returned and waiting on certain parts out of stock from vendors but the engine and trans is finally complete


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Engine looks good, but do we assume it has been rebuilt? You never stated it was or did I miss that somewhere.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I was wondering that about the engine myself. It does look good. Have to ask, why would you buy a car that needed so much work? According to your initial thread, alot of metal has to be replaced. Sentimental value?? A challenge?? Just curious. Best wishes with the restoration.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Engine looks good, but do we assume it has been rebuilt? You never stated it was or did I miss that somewhere.


Jim,
the engine was rebuilt by the previous owner I bought the car from. As you know in this hobby you always buy "as is'. 
I removed the valve covers, valley pan and oil pan as I was cleaning up the engine. All sources point to a fresh stock rebuild
new timing chain, new cam, new bearings. I installed new gaskets and been priming the engine every day for the past 2 weeks. I have 60 psi oil presure and oil up to the rockers.
So as Richard Rawlins says. "let er rip tater chip!" All I can do is start it up and see how it sounds 
I am confident it will be fine and eventually I will start it up when its sitting on the bare frame so if there is an issue its not a big deal to tear it back down.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Nicholas said:


> I was wondering that about the engine myself. It does look good. Have to ask, why would you buy a car that needed so much work? According to your initial thread, alot of metal has to be replaced. Sentimental value?? A challenge?? Just curious. Best wishes with the restoration.


Good Question Nicholas
I dont know if you saw my older thread with my '67 silverglaze hardtop but after the restoration I had an opportunity to buy another car so I sold the GTO.
I regret selling it and missed that car so over the past 2 years i was browsing on Ebay for a new project.
I am a big fan of factory AC cars and GTO's with air are hard to find.
Any car you find will need a trunk and patch panels on the lower rear quarters. With all the new sheet metal available for these cars why patch with the old 3 piece trunk or use patch panels on the quarters. The floor is actually very solid but a patch panel was put in on the passenger side and I hate seeing shoddy welding seams from under the car so i am replacing all the metal. Its easier this way actually.
I got a good deal on the car it really isnt that bad considering what else is out there
Thanks for the question


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> Jim,
> the engine was rebuilt by the previous owner I bought the car from. As you know in this hobby you always buy "as is'.
> I removed the valve covers, valley pan and oil pan as I was cleaning up the engine. All sources point to a fresh stock rebuild
> new timing chain, new cam, new bearings. I installed new gaskets and been priming the engine every day for the past 2 weeks. I have 60 psi oil presure and oil up to the rockers.
> ...



OK, sounds good. Like you, fire it up and see where it goes. Should be fine. I see guys on those TV shows that pull engines out of junk piles that have sat for 50 years, pour a little gas down the carb and it fires up on the first try without any smoke or even a hiccup. If it is good enough for them, its got to be good enough for the rest of us car guys! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for your response. You certainly have the enthusiasm and skill to make it a beautiful car. Take many pics and post them. We all like looking at things like that. Many thanks, Nicholas.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I will be happy to keep posting progress pics as I move on 
I am all over the place with this build because my body man that's doing the metal work has a full shop right now so as to not to waste time I am doing anything I can not related to body or chassis 
Normally the car would of been off the frame and in a body cart now but with the amount of metal work, I am having him do most of it while it's still in the frame to keep everything square 
Once most of the metal work is finished I can put on the cart and do the frame
Next up is reconditioning the factory air and heating components 
More pics to follow


----------



## franco67 (Aug 21, 2010)

Felt a kinship to your threads as your story is similar to my own. Also parted with my Montreux blue 67 back in the 70s, so I purchased a rolling chassis Tyrol 67 in '03. Finished her with Montreux last summer. I noted you went with ram-air manifolds, so did I but later experienced issues with starter (too hot) and starter wire (melting). Hope you have better luck than I did as I installed a mini-starter and rerouted wiring. Starts great now even when hot.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

franco67 said:


> Felt a kinship to your threads as your story is similar to my own. Also parted with my Montreux blue 67 back in the 70s, so I purchased a rolling chassis Tyrol 67 in '03. Finished her with Montreux last summer. I noted you went with ram-air manifolds, so did I but later experienced issues with starter (too hot) and starter wire (melting). Hope you have better luck than I did as I installed a mini-starter and rerouted wiring. Starts great now even when hot.


The problem with GM starters and hot Pontiac engines is that the the starter case expands and causes issues with the armature and windings. I spot welded the seam with a mig welder and that helped alot but even on hot days the starter still sounded weak so I used a high torque mini start and never had an issue since
I normally despise after market parts but its down low and out of sight


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

I look forward to watching the progress that you make. Keep the pictures coming. I just bought a 67 GTO that is in pretty good shape, and I look forward to doing some work on it. I'm sure I'll learn from your efforts.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

MBGB33 said:


> I look forward to watching the progress that you make. Keep the pictures coming. I just bought a 67 GTO that is in pretty good shape, and I look forward to doing some work on it. I'm sure I'll learn from your efforts.


Your GTO looks very similar to my 67 I did a few years back

https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/my-concours-restoration-almost-complete-53153/

Good luck with yours. Looks like a great project to embark on


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Worked on my pedal assemblies. All ready but the rubber pedals and stainless dress up is on back order
Just killing time and doing small parts till my metal man can start on the body
I think I will be moving on the the gauges and dash next


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I been working on my GTO and doing what I can till my sheet metal arrives and I can begin the body work

I have the complete A/C and heating system all ready


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

It's a dirty knuckle breaking job.
All my front control arms have been sandblasted and refinished
New Moog components too. Just need to press in the bushings with an arbor press


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Justvdetailed the rear axle.
The rear was all rebuilt and is from a 1968 GTO 4 pinion Posi with 3:55 gear ratio,
I sandblasted the axle. Drained and refilled with new gear oil and additive. 
Replaced the dented rear cover with new, new brake lines, Brakes and inspection marks and decals


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> Justvdetailed the rear axle.
> The rear was all rebuilt and is from a 1968 GTO 4 pinion Posi with 3:55 gear ratio,
> I sandblasted the axle. Drained and refilled with new gear oil and additive.
> Replaced the dented rear cover with new, new brake lines, Brakes and inspection marks and decals



Looks great, well done with all the detail into it. If your car does not already have these, while you have the rear end out and can get to everything, I would add either the factory style reproduction upper/lower control arm braces https://www.opgi.com/gto/D250054/ or spring for a set of aftermarket braces. 1964-1967 GM A-Body Control Arm Reinforcements/Frame Braces [4029] - $129.99 : UMI Performance, Inc. The 4 speed cars had them, but it does help to add some strength to the frame mounting points if you plan on "using" the car. 

https://www.gtoforum.com/f122/rear-reinforcement-braces-105514/


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

*A little more progress*

Sandblasted the wheels over the past weekend
Applied self etch, Painted back of wheels in gray enamel, taped and sprayed with Argent silver then charcoal.
New caps and lugs
You Rally I guys have it easy..haha:smile3:
A lot more taping and masking on a Rally II


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

*Metal Phase*

My 67 is in the body and metal phase right now.
The metal work is being done by JMCR. The shop knows Pontiacs and they have a few gold and silver awards from POIC.
The first thing that was done was fitting the doors using new door hinges before cutting out the quarters and so there is a benchmark knowing the doors now fit perfectly


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is the rear sheet metal removed
I have full rear quarters, inner and outer wheel houses, full 1 piece trunk floor, 2 trunk extensions, and an NOS rear tail light panel.
Still a lot more tear down to go. Hopefully new sheet metal will be fitted next week


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> Here is the rear sheet metal removed
> I have full rear quarters, inner and outer wheel houses, full 1 piece trunk floor, 2 trunk extensions, and an NOS rear tail light panel.
> Still a lot more tear down to go. Hopefully new sheet metal will be fitted next week


Looking better, but it would scare the heck out of me to cut everything off and then rebuild and hope it all lines up. I would have tackled 1 side at a time to make sure I had the structural integrity left in the other body panels to keep things aligned.

Just how I would have done it, but I don't do this everyday either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

This is the only way to do it when you are replacing the wheel houses and the full trunk.
The inner wheel houses were not that great after closer inspection so they were repaired using new wheel houses. Its a big project to replace the entire inner wheel house so piecing together was the logical way to go.
Using a one piece floor pan too that goes all the way to the rear seat support. Its a nice piece and well worth the money
The fitment is pretty good too


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Had some unforeseen rust in the drivers side rocker so both the inner and outer rocker was replaced.
Now getting back to hanging the new sheet metal for final fitment


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Impressive build and level of detail.....Where are you located?


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks 
I am in NJ
I have a metal/body man doing the bodywork and then will hand it off to my painter. I enjoy doing all the intricate work or disassemble and restoring parts and final reassembly


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

My body man has been back on it the past 2 weeks
The new sheet metal is finally going back on and looking like a car again.
Even with new sheet metal it takes time to align gaps and still make everything fit


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice, wish i could that with my chevelle!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

All the metal work is now complete and I can finally make real progress and move forward.
The 1 piece floor is in and I decided to replace the firewall too since someone previously used a floor patch that cut into the firewall and was an amateur job at best


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Had the floor painted this week. Finally can get it off the rotessorie and onto the body cart for final body work and blocking


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

My chassis is now complete Frame has been sandblasted and painted with new brake and fuel lines, disc brake conversion, new ball joints, tie rods, body bushings, etc.
Just waiting on the body to be ready for paint in the next couple of months


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice work. I was fortunate with mine and had very little rust. Can't imagine what the metal work bill would be, but you will have a very well built and solid car afterwards.


----------



## Must_1 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

As the bodywork continues I installed the engine and my new Gardner exhaust system.
Ready to test fire it up soon.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Its been a while since I updated the work progress.
The body work has been completed. The car was put in epoxy primer then high build surfacer and blocked down 3 times so its straight as an arrow now and all the body gaps are perfect


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Trunk had been painted with Black/Aqua splatter paint. I used Zolatone on my last project but for some reason black/aqua is no longer available so I used paint from Parts Place which is actually the same as Zolatone now. Past versions of Parts Place trunk paint was water based, this is now petroleum based as Zolatone was too. It dries hard as nails if you add a hardner


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Put the body on the chassis and doing final panel fitment of fenders and hood,
The newly restored chassis is covered in plastic first before setting body on frame to protect from over spray during painting


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

scuffed up all the EDP on the floor and painted. Added sound KilMat on floor and roof and mocked up old console with floor brackets


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Painted upper doors in satin white and dashboard, ash tray and glove box door with satin black
Interior is Parchment


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Fitted up all the wheel opening mopulding, window mouldings, rocker mouldings and door mouldings
I dont want any fitment issues once the car is painted
I got my spray out from my painter too
The car is being sprayed with Glasurit BC/CC in Tyrol Blue


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

The car was shipped off to my Painter last Friday and he will start working on it next week
Fenders and hood will be painted off the car so there is proper coverage in door jambs, hood and fender edges with no dry areas. No glass or trim on car


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Its been a while but a lot of progress has been made
The GTO got the full dip about 6 months ago
All painted, assembled, color sanded and buffed


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I been making slow and steady progress getting the car back together.
I installed my newly refurbished dash and had the gauges done by Instruments Specialties.
I installed all the under dash ducts, heater and evap. box, factory AC and got my steering wheel back from being refinished as well


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted on here but the car is coming along nicely.
All body panels are now installed after painting
Have all the gaps as perfect as its going to be. I don't think these cars came from the factory with the near perfect gaps I have now.
Hood, cowl and fender line up well as does the deck lid too.


----------



## Vasiliy (Nov 10, 2020)

nice sir


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Love watching these threads! 

I learn so much from the owner as they go through the process of a restoration and those that answer questions or offer advice.

Nice work!

P.S. The color is great!


----------

